# XMG P507 Probleme mit Windows 7



## -Chris- (5. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

mein Bruder hat sich letzte Woche ein XMG P507 gekauft und wollte darauf Windows 7 installieren nur gestaltet sich das schwieriger als gedacht.
Da das NB kein Laufwerk besitzt und nur USB 3.0 Anschlüsse hat, wollte ich es über SD-Karte installieren, nur wird diese nicht im BIOS erkannt.
Kann es sein, dass der card reader defekt ist? In meinem MSI GE60 wird sie Problemlos erkannt und das hat auch ein BIOS von AMI.
Gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten Win7 zu installieren? Intel bietet ja noch ein Tool an, um den USB Treiber in Windows zu integrieren, nur wir dazu 8.1 oder höher benötigt.

Habe heute schon mit Schenker gesprochen aber die konnten mir auch nicht weiterhelfen. Der Mitarbeiter meinte nur, dass das NB nicht für Win7 geeignet ist und wenn ich es trotzdem Installiere
ist das auf eigene Gefahr. 

Kann es denn zu Problemen kommen (Garantieverlust)? Laut Intel wird Win7 vom Chipsatz unterstützt und auch beim P506 gibt es noch Treiber (gleicher Chipsatz).

Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?

Gruß
-Chris-


----------



## pedi (5. Dezember 2016)

ein externes laufwerk z.b.
warum 7, wenn das gerät nicht dafür geeignet ist.
gibts dafür treiber für windows 7? würde ich als erstes mal abklären.
windows 7 hat keine treiber für USB 3, deswegen wird der stick nicht erkannt.


----------



## -Chris- (5. Dezember 2016)

Hi pedi,

ein externes Laufwerk wird auch an USB angeschlossen und somit nicht erkannt.
Treiber gibt es von Intel und auch vom P506 (selber Chipsatz HM170).

Gruß
-Chris-


----------



## Shimboku2 (6. Dezember 2016)

Verstehe ich das richtig, Win 7 wird von SD Karte installiert? Evtl. kann das NB nicht von SD Karte booten. Warum kein USB Stick?


----------



## Cinnayum (6. Dezember 2016)

Ich halte auch den USB-Stick für den einzigen möglichen Weg. Du müsstest aber selbst dazu die USB-Ports ergoogeln, die direkt an der CPU/Chipsatz hängen und nicht evtl. an einem Marvell-Controller etc. Denn für die ist auch ein BS-Treiber nötig.

Die Clevos aber dem P506 (aus dem Kopf) haben schon keine offiziellen Treiber mehr für Win 7. Wird schwierig. Evtl. geht Win 8.1 noch, das vereint zwar die schlimme Bedienung und Kacheln mit der Nicht-Nutzbarkeit von DX12, aber immerhin zickt es nicht so rum wie Win 10.

Du könntest auch die Platte in einen PC hängen und dort ein Image draufziehen. Ist natürlich die Frage, ob du dort einen M.2 frei hast.


----------



## lunaticx (6. Dezember 2016)

öhm ... ich versteh dein Problem nicht so wirklich ... 

Ein Treiberproblem kann es doch eigentlich nicht sein, wenn das Bios den Stick zum booten nicht erkennt.
Treiber werden doch erst bei der Installationroutine von Windows gebraucht. Und da kannst du sie, sofern vorhanden, manuell nachladen lassen.

Edit:

mal versucht en Linux zu booten ?
UEFI Boot Gedöns abgeschaltet ?
UEFI Boot Protection etc aus ?


----------



## mySN.de (6. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

ein Boot via SD-Karte ist bei unserem Notebooks nicht möglich. Du kannst das Betriebssystem aber natürlich per USB-Stick installieren.

Wie schon von anderen Forenusern angemerkt, bieten wir für das XMG P507 keinen Windows 7 Support an. Inwieweit die Verwendung von Windows 7 ohne Probleme möglich ist kann ich somit nicht sagen.

Um die Installation generell zu ermöglichen muss mind. der USB 3.0 Treiber in das verwendete Windows 7 Image integriert werden. Dafür gibt es verschiedene Wege, wobei ich persönlich gerne auf _DISM GUI (_DISM GUI - Home) zurückgreife.
Mit dem Tool den USB 3.0 Treiber in boot.wim und install.wim einbinden, auf einen USB-Stick kopieren und die Installation starten.
Je nach Konfiguration ist evtl. die Einbindung weiterer Updates/Treiber (z.B. bei einer NVMe-SSD) notwendig.

Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben stehen wir dir natürlich zur Verfügung.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## -Chris- (6. Dezember 2016)

Danke erstmal für eure Tipps.

@Cinnayum: Das mit den USB Ports muss ich nochmal durchprobieren. Die SSD in einen anderes NB einzubauen habe ich auch schon überlegt, nur habe ich keinen M.2 Steckplatz.

@lunaticx: Er bootet ja vom Stick, nur kannst du ohne USB 3.0 Treiber Windows nicht installieren, deswegen auch der versuch über die SD-Karte (die bei meinem NB bootet). UEFI habe ich auch schon abgestellt.

@mySN: Danke für die Info, dann brauch ich es mit der SD-Karte nicht weiter versuchen. Also muss ich doch den Umweg gehen und die USB Treiber ins Windows einbinden.
Als ich gestern mit einem Mitarbeiter von euch gesprochen habe, klang es so, das ich die Garantie verlieren kann, wenn ich Win7 installiere. Ist das so?
Auf der Seite von Intel wird ja angegeben, dass das bord bzw. der Chipsatz von Win7 unterstützt wird.

Gruß
-Chris-


----------



## mySN.de (7. Dezember 2016)

Hallo -Chris-,

deine Garantie verlierst du definitiv nicht wenn du Windows 7 installierst.

Neben dem Chipsatztreiber, welchen du von Intel direkt beziehen könntest, benötigst du aber noch Treiber für Touchpad, Fingerprint-Reader, das Control Center usw., welche unter Umständen gar nicht als Windows 7 Version zur Verfügung stehen.

Güße,
XMG|Thomas


----------



## OOYL (10. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ich erlaube mir mal den Thread zu kapern. Ich überlege mir schon länger, ein XMG Notebook zu kaufen und bin ziemlich überzeugt. Allerdings möchte auch ich Windows 7 als OS nutzen.

Laut Release Notes scheint der Touchpad Treiber des 507, geladen von mysn.de, mit Win7 zu laufen: "OS: 32-bit and 64-bit Windows 7, Windows 8, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10"

Da ich das Teil dieses Wochenende bestellen wollte (ehrlich!), wäre eine unverbindliche, aber noch etwas präzisere Aussage über die Windows 7 Kompatibilität der grundlegendsten Funktionen (z.B. Touchpad, WLAN), die für einen sinnvollen Betrieb nötig sind, äusserst hilfreich. Im Moment habe ich nämlich ein flaues Gefühl im Magen. Ich hatte gedacht, dass eine Beschränkung auf SATA-SSDs ausreichen würde, um nicht Windows 10 ertragen zu müssen.

@TS Hat es geklappt?


----------



## iGameKudan (10. Dezember 2016)

Also mindestens für WLAN gibt es definitiv Treiber, Intel selbst bietet für die Intel 3160-WLAN-Karte einen Windows 7-Treiber (würde dir da übrigens raten, zur 8260 zu upgraden - der 10er lohnt sich für die Zukunft definitiv, da das Modul doppelt so schnell funken kann...).

Der Ton dürfte mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit auch durch einen Realtek-Codec realisiert werden, das Touchpad scheint ja offensichtlich auch einen Windows 7-Treiber zu besitzen, für die CPU bzw. den PCH und die iGPU sowie die dGPU gibt es ebenfalls Windows 7-Treiber...
Intel Chipsatz-/PCH-Treiber zum Download: INF-Update 10.1.1.14 und USB-3.0-Treiber
Downloads fur Intel(R) HD Graphics 530


----------



## -Chris- (10. Dezember 2016)

@ Thomas: Danke für deine Hilfe, Win 7 läuft jetzt. Die Treiber habe ich vom P506 (soweit sie identisch waren) genommen, das Control Center funktioniert auch. Die restlichen Treiber habe ich von Intel und Nvidia bekommen.  Touchpad funktioniert auch ohne Treiber und Fingerprint-Reader wird nicht wirklich benötigt. Es fehlen eigentlich nur noch die Treiber für die SD-Karte, Touchpad, Fingerprint-Reader, Bluetooth und UMTS-Modul. Von denen weiß ich noch nicht, ob die identisch zum P506 sind. Kannst du mir da weiter helfen?

@OOYL: Touchpad und WLAN (AC-8260) funktioniert, du must aber die USB3.0 Treiber in die boot.wim und install.wim einbinden. Ich habe das mit NTlite gemacht.


----------



## mySN.de (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo -Chris-,

Bluetooth: In unseren Notebooks werden WLAN-/BT-Kombi-Module verbaut. Je nach verbauten Modul benötigst du also den passenden Treiber von Intel oder Killer.
SD-Karte: Der SD-Karten-Leser sollte bei P506 und P507 identisch sein.
Touchpad: Hier könnte es leichte Unterschiede geben, du kannst aber natürlich die Treiber vom P506 testen.
Fingerprint-Reader: Auch hier kannst du nur testen und sehen ob die Funktion gegeben ist.
UMTS-Modul: Wenn konfiguriert werden die identischen Module verbaut. Eine Installation der Treiber ist natürlich nur notwendig, wenn auch ein Modul beim Kauf konfiguriert wurde.

Grüße,

XMG|Thomas


----------



## -Chris- (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo Thomas,

ein Sim Slot hat er, aber ob ein Modul verbaut ist, muss ich nochmal nachgucken. Die Treiber werde ich am Wochenende mal testen, sonst läuft ja alles.

Danke nochmal an alle die mir geholfen haben.

Gruß
-Chris-


----------



## mySN.de (13. Dezember 2016)

Hallo -Chris-,

der SIM-Slot ist standardmäßig verbaut, da ein Mobilfunkmodul auch nachgerüstet werden kann.

Falls du die bzgl. dem Modul unsicher bist kannst du mir auch deine Seriennummer posten und ich überprüfe es für dich.

Grüße,
XMG|Thomas


----------

